# Using Virtual PC for a dummy



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, I'm not sure this is the right forum for this, but I wasn't sure where to post.

I have downloaded and installed Virtual PC 2007, but it doesn't work. When I try and run it I get the message :

"No dhcp or proxydhcp offers were received."

and then

"Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device"

What does that mean, and how do I sort it?

Sorry, I'm a bit of a novice, but I've searched around on the internet and can't find the solution. Can anyone help?

Cheers, 

J


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.goodells.net/virtualpc/vmc.htm


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for that, but I get stuck here :

http://www.goodells.net/virtualpc/fdisk.htm

I've created a virtual disk, and virtual machine. But when it comes to partitioning and formatting the drive, I'm stuck.

Also, that site deals with booted windows 98 from a floppy drive. I want windows xp professional and I dont have a floppy drive. 

What do I do?

Thanks,

J


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

Alas, I have managed to get Virtual PC working, thanks for that link Johnwill, but how anyone know how to install devices on there?

It seems that mouse and keyboard are already working, but I need to install my wireless USB adapter so it can connect to the internet. Does Virtual PC have a problem with this, or is there a way around it?

Cheers,

J


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

VPC doesn't support USB devices. VMWARE does, but it's not free. You can take a look at VirtualBox, it says it supports USB, I've never used it.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you have a virtual appliance (pre-made non-DIY virtual machine), you can use VMware Player, which is free.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are also virtual machine builders for VMWARE player that are free, I've tried them in the past. Now that I have the full VMWARE, I no longer need them.


----------

